# HP Omen - GTX 1050 2GB und 4GB



## 1z3m4n (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mich etwas in das Omen verliebt und die GTX 1050 scheint nach den ersten Berichten auch schneller als die GTX 960M zu sein.
Ich kann nur leider nichts zu der GTX 1050 2GB Version im Notebook-Bereich finden. Es ist immer nur die Rede von der 4GB Variante und da kostet das Notebook gleich mal 200 Euro mehr. Auch blicke ich durch die HP Specs manchmal nicht ganz durch. Anyway. Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen oder wo man einen Benchmark von der 2GB und 4GB finden kann. Google gab mir kaum Ergebnisse und ich würde mir gern im Februar den Laptop kaufen. Lohnt es noch auf ein event zu warten zweck Rabatt oder Cashback etc. Vielleicht kennt sich da ja auch jemand aus. Und eine Frage zum HP Care Paket. Lohnt das? 

Vielen Dank
Liebe Grüße


----------



## lunaticx (24. Januar 2017)

Hi,

was willst du denn mit dem Notebook machen ?

Zocken ? Oder eher arbeiten ?

Wenn du zocken willst, was ? (Also so in etwa)
Auch welche deine preferierte Auflösung ist (gehe mal von FHD aus?)

Dann solltest du die 4GB Variante nehmen. Bei 2GB könnte unter Umständen der Grafikkartenspeicher zum Falschenhals werden.


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2017)

2GB werden garantiert beim Großteil der Spiele zum Flaschenhals.

Unter 1080p liegen wegen dem zu kleinen VRAM zwischen der 1050 und 1050 Ti:
Hitman 2016 +73 % 
Battlefield 1 +60 %
Doom +48 %
GTA 5 +42 %

Test Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Mini 2GB - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------

